# Leash pulling-help please



## Dog_walker (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi there

I'm not an owner...I recently started walking a Shephard for my neighbour, and he's a puller.

This concerns me, because his walking leash is attached to a choker. 

I have a couple of questions: What would be a good collar for a shephard who pulls(the owner is not opposed to me replacing his collar)

Are there any suggestions for the use of this choke, until I can get one?

I'll outline what I'm doing so far, and maybe you can let me know if I'm making any mistakes...I'm accustomed to the prong collars that my father's trainer suggests, not a choke.

1)I noticed that the choke was sized to, and worn low on the neck, giving Chance full control of the walk....I've moved it higher up, so that he walks beside me, and I keep his head at knee height as we walk. I have a pocket full of cat treats, and about every 25feet, as I notice him getting tuggy, I stop him, sit him down, and loosen and adjust the choke, massaging his neck, and giving him a couple of treats. I hate how it tightens and doesn't loosen, because he's always applying pressure to it.

2)I walk him a different way, every time I take him out, and I talk to him when I notice him getting distracted, or too intense in another direction. I want to keep his attention as much on me as possible, so that he's not inclined to bolt and "hang himself"

3)The owner mentioned that he doesn't like other dogs...so I walk him on the other side of the street from loose dogs. I keep him at my knee, and use the command "Walk on By" while acting as though nothing were going on....he's not behaving aggresively, so I'm not sure if he "doesn't like other dogs" or is just "over-eager, and perhaps a little un-socialised?" I'm not willing to test it without knowing the dog better

So this is where I'm at....I'd love any advice, on walking tips or collar/lead replacements....my experience is with Retrievers and Setters. Chance has a Beautiful temperament, and I'm certain that put on the correct collar and lead, he'll walk beautifully in a few months....but I hate the choke


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nothing wrong with the choke,a simple slip lead,or martingale.When he pulls a quick,firm pop and release then an immediate change of direction works wonders.Pop the leash sideways,not back.This is important!When you pull back the dog will naturally pull forward.

When he's walking along properly for a minute or so,release him to sniff and enjoy his outing.Gradually increase the time of the controlled walking.If you're consistent with correcting every time he pulls he should be walking properly by the end of day two.


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

I use the choke with my lab and you use it the same as a prong, small tug and redirection, you could try teaching him heel, to have him walk beside you like is already is but it is then a command, he sounds like a pretty good walker already, when he's beside you is the leash tight? or loose with hardly any pressure, just letting it hang? the best way is to teach him to walk with it loose leashed and hanging, then you can walk him without the choke and even just on a flat collar, a slip leash is also a good idea that i think could work on him, it isn't as heave as the chain and is just rope so it won't be constantly putting pressure on him neck after you teach him to loose leash walk, i agree with the other comment on changing directions, so if he's pulling forward give him a pop on the choke or whatever you are using and turn around. also if you can play with him to tire him out at all before you practice that with him I find it makes a world of difference.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Check Tyler Muto on Youtube, really good leash techniques used with a prong, also discusses fitting a prong etc. 

Example


----------



## Dog_walker (Apr 23, 2016)

We're working on "heel" right now, and he seems to be picking it up. When he does relax beside me, the collar is nice and slack beside me- then I am happy, and so is he. 

My issue with the choke is when he keep that taught, constant pressure on the choke...and it ends up sliding around his neck, so that the "live loop?" is at the top of his neck, rather than the side, and it's not loosening up the way it should. This would be fine with a prong or martingale, and actually suits my own walking style, as I like to walk on a short, relaxed lead with just small movements of the wrist to let the dog know what I expect from them....but a choke with the loops at the top of the neck does not loosen up as it's designed to:frown2:

I actually was looking at the slip leads, and thinking the they might be a decent option...with the owner already familiar with the choke, the slip is still pretty similar to what she knows....

Thanks for the video-I'm going to take a close look a that now, before I take him out for his walk


----------



## Dog_walker (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes, so saw the video, and that's pretty much how I walk with my dad's dogs. I'm very familiar with the prong, and my family have been using it for years with multiple generations of dogs. I did approach the idea of introducing the prong to Chance, and the owner was not opposed to it. So I'm going to borrow one of my dad's spares and see how Chance reacts, and if the owner can handle the prong. 

She told me that she had some difficulty walking with the choke higher up on his neck, as she''s not as tall as I am....so a collar that requires less "correction" should suit her nicely.....definitely don't want to give him his head, as she had been doing, because he immediately takes over the walk :thumbsdown:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I use a prong. Someone (Chip?) posted links to these two trainers, Jeff and Sean. I watched a few videos. They are excellent

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzfzVl2dwWA


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0nbZZsQUGM


----------



## Dog_walker (Apr 23, 2016)

thanks, I'll show them to the owner 

I got the prong collar today, and-as I saw that look of trepidation at the collar-left it up to Chance whether he'd wear it....thankfully the dog was happy to co-operate with me, and the owner is thrilled with the results after just a few minutes:halogsd:

she should like it even better once he stops pulling lol!

I'll work with him again tomorrow, and I told her it should take a week or more for the new collar training to really take effect...at least she can walk him now without being pulled over :grin2:


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

take pup to area where there are no distractions and work with him by yourself,

give a loose lead and start forward. 

As soon as he forges ahead, turn 180 and keep going. I use the command 'with me,' but any command will work.

Keep it up - you may get dizzy, but if you do this for a few days, you'll notice he will watch you and follow your direction.

Best


----------



## Dog_walker (Apr 23, 2016)

What a change after just a few days on the prong 

Chance is now walking on a slack leash, except at heel, where it's straight but not pulling. I have 3 knots in the leash, to train him to his postitions on the lead:

Freedom->full lead, go where you want but no pulling. pulling results in Heel. Treats at every time he turns back to engage me. 
Half-leash->relaxed walk, pay attention, feel free to sniff but pay attention, because we'll change direction often. Frequent treats. 
Heel->2-3 inches of leash, held semi-relaxed in my hand.... Stay close, sit at every stop. Head up, no random stopping at poles, trees, etc. Frequent treats, and frequent talk. 

Last night we went out with the owner, and she was amazed to see that my child was able to walk the dog home with ease 

Today he met a puppy, and was relaxed, though i'd been warned that he didn't like other dogs... but I suspect he's not well socialised due to his previous leash behaviour, because on the choke chain he'd have dragged the walker to the pup, and the walker would of course have restrained him in response. he was dragging a 180lb man on the choke. 

I'm using cat treats for re-inforcement, and keeping his owner updated at every improvement. The plan is for her to be able to walk him with minimal impact to her back and hips.

I have been doing the turning around thing, and he picked it up really quickly  and when I let him run, I don't stop...we slow down, so he doesn't get jerked. There's a disused parking lot nearby, where I taught him about reaching the leash-end. He picked it up within a few turns,and now stays close. I have made it clear to the owner that he will never put any more pressure on the collar than he is comfortable with, and as much pressure as he pulls her with, is what she can use to lead him. just a gentle lead is all he needs


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice sounds like he's really becoming quite the dog with your help! lovely job that all sounds awesome i'm so glad you found something that works really well for him!


----------

